# طلب من مهندسين وخبراء artcam 9



## محمد وعد (30 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
اشتريت مكينة سي ان سي روتر تنقش على الحديد الصلب والنقش الذي احتاجه 2 دي وليس 3 دي
ابعاد المكينة 
*X 600 - Y 600 - Z 100 
* والنقش الذي احتاجه كتابة صغيرة ومقوسة والمكان الذي انقش بيه صغير كل شي موضح بالصور احتاج شرح بالصور من خبراء ارت كام 2009 على الشي الذي احتاجه موضح بالصورة
ملاحظة: المكينة تنقش عن طريق NC STUDIO بمعنى نحتاج G CODE الملف ارت كام نخزنه بصيغة
* G CODE
وكيف اضع القياسات عرض وارتفاع القطعة الحديدة لكي يقوم برنامج ان سي ستديو بالنقش الصحيح عند نزول المكينة وصعودها
ارجوا الشرح كيف تكون العملية بااجمعها على ارت كام


----------



## محمد وعد (30 يناير 2011)

مواصفات مكينتي
model MT-C6060
Machine body whole cast iron
Work dimensions 600x600mm
Z-axis working area 100mm
Cut thickness of material 20mm
Max. speed 6000mm/min
Working speed 0-4000mm/min
Mechanical precision 0.01mm
Software type3,Artcut,Artcam software
Power 1500W
Working voltage AC 220V/50Hz
Drive type stepper motor
Spindle 1.5KW variable speed, water-cooled
Spindle speed 0-24,000rpm
Blade diameter 1-6mm
Control system NC STUDIO
Command HPGL.G code,u00,mmg,plt
Water tank YES
Tools for engrave 5 Additiona


----------



## salah_design (30 يناير 2011)

محمد وعد قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> اشتريت مكينة سي ان سي روتر تنقش على الحديد الصلب والنقش الذي احتاجه 2 دي وليس 3 دي
> ابعاد المكينة
> *x 600 - y 600 - z 100
> ...


اخي محمد سوف ارفع ثلاث ملفات مضغوطة بالمرفقات
ملف كورل وملف eps وملف وملف جي كود
بس ياريت تضع السكين المستخدمة للحفر 
انا الملف الذي وضعته سكين على شكل حرف v
لحفر الخط الخارجي فقط
ارجو ان يكون فيها الفائدة وهو الذي سالت عنه
اسف لتاخري بالرد


----------



## محمد وعد (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخ صلاح على مساعدتك انا عطيت الصور علشان احد يقدر يشرحلي كيف اعمله لان هذا مجرد مثال او التعلم كيف وجزاك الله كل الخير
نوعية الخط ليس كما شاهدت اريده اسود من دون فراغ من داخل حرف سوف ترى شكل السكاكين وارجوا منك مساعدتي لاني تعبت جدا وليس لدينا في العراق اي دورات على هذه البرامج فلم يتبقى لي غير الله واملي بك كبير
ماهو ملف tap


----------



## salah_design (31 يناير 2011)

اخي محمد السكين التي سوف نستخدمها هي السكين التي بالاعلى والتي هي على شكل حرف v لان سماكة الحرف صغيرة
انتظر التصميم مرة اخرى
تقبل تحياتي 
واشكرك على الموضوع الذي تشكرني فيه


----------

